# Do dogs really need rain/winter coats?



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Just a question I'm curious about for those who buy their dogs winter coats is there a reason why? Do your dogs coats not repel the rain etc and keep them warm. I've never thought about buying my dog a coat as all dogs I've had are double coated anyway so or pretty water and wind proof  Are you dogs not double coated?


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Nope, I have a 6Ib smooth coated Chihuahua here who has very little body fat and a thin coat so she def needs a coat for warmth.
Luckily my other 2 have never needed coats in bad weather as it doesnt affect them.
Not sure how Alfie will be though. His coat might have been ok but it got very sparse after his neutering (his chest and tummy are almost bald)...Im thinking he might need a coat as well.


----------



## MariaB (Aug 28, 2013)

Hi Meezey. I remember making my lurcher a coat out of an old barbour jacket. He worked on the farm with me all day and he was often wet and cold but then he had a very short coat. I think he took the barbour out into some distant field on its first outing and dumped it!!

My collie had a bore coat during the winter months and because he was a working dog, found himself over heating even on the coldest of days. I used to clip him during the summer months.

My Prague Ratter is small and has a short coat so he does feel the cold. I have made him a sheepskin coat but he will only wear it when the temperature really drops. It reaches minus 30 here on a regular basis through the winter and thats just daytime temperatures. A lot of the older dogs here have dead ears (frost bitten injuries). They can also get frostbite in their feet and so I'm looking carefully at the sort of boots Ill be buying for my dog... Any suggestions greatly appreciated?

Do I think dogs in the UK need coats?

I think small dogs suffer the cold much more than bigger dogs. The greyhound/whippet is an exception. In the UK it often feels colder than here (French Alps) because its damp and windy and so I would say yes. I do think people over do it though. I bet some people are already using dog coats in the UK? I think they should be reserved for those bleak winter months.


----------



## ChavasRegal (Aug 14, 2013)

Meezey said:


> Just a question I'm curious about for those who buy their dogs winter coats is there a reason why? Do your dogs coats not repel the rain etc and keep them warm. I've never thought about buying my dog a coat as all dogs I've had are double coated anyway so or pretty water and wind proof  Are you dogs not double coated?


You might be able to help me answer my question about coats then, would you say my double coated chow puppy would be ok braving the elements at 12 weeks?


----------



## 2Hounds (Jun 24, 2009)

I've greyhounds & smooth coated lurcher so they do need help to keep warm and dry ( they aren't happy getting wet either).I find a light raincoat also saves drying them all off & limits wet dog smell which imagine could also be beneficial to those with double coated breeds:if they take some drying out.

When my dogs came from kennel living they had a much thicker coat, which has never grown back since living indoors so I suppose some dogs adjust to heated homes & will feel cold outdoors especially if not running about to self heat.


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Most of the time yes but more so to keep them dry although it gets pretty damn cold here now so both dogs have coats (I never bothered for Maya, my malamute).









Chula may be a rottie but she gets pretty cold although she did come from Arizona :lol:









Brody runs around a 100 miles a minute so i'm not sure he feels the cold but he's only got a thin coat, plus in snow he disappears so needed something to see him.


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

Dexter doesn't wear a coat. He's a big roughty toughty Collie 

But Skip, as much as he's a terrier, his fur is thin and he does tend to shiver. As he's got older, he's become tougher but I put a coat on him just for the rain as he hates it... He thinks he'll melt


----------



## lipsthefish (Mar 17, 2012)

Angel started shivering badly on walks 2 weeks ago so she will be wearing a coat from then until next spring. Alfie is usually ok until it gets really cold then he gets the shivers so he will wear his fleece then. Jack doesn't mind the cold really but he will wear a fleece in the snow to stop him getting snow balls on his fur! We don't normally put our heating on until the back end of November so if the dogs are a bit chilly in the house I have no problem with them wearing a fleece jumper.


----------



## Mulish (Feb 20, 2013)

Benji mostly seems to have the corgi double coat and I don't worry overly about him getting cold. Last year, however, when he was still a pup, he'd point blank refuse to go out in the rain, so I got him a coat. Not sure how much I'll use it this year as the rain doesn't bother him anymore but I did pop it on the other day when we were walking to the vets for boosters and it was chucking it down. Having such short legs his tummy gets filthy and soaking wet, which isn't an issue at home but not much fun for the vets. It's easier to just quickly dry off his paws and head rather than his whole body. He seems to take forever to dry off, too.


----------



## Apollo2012 (Jun 10, 2013)

Apollo has a coat as he tends to lose weight when its cold so he wears a coat when its really cold or really wet. Also I live in a flat so a soaking wet long haired dog is not a good thing which is another reason he wear a coat if its really wet out


----------



## Hanlou (Oct 29, 2012)

It depends on the dog. 

I wouldn't automatically buy a dog a coat - Whisper doesn't feel the cold at all - she will still be happily bouncing round in freezing temperatures and rolls in snow! With her double coat the wind and rain don't touch her skin. When it rains / snows you can see it landing on her coat without melting due to the insulating layer of her undercoat.

Teddy on the other hand most definitely *does* feel the cold. He is small and doesn't have a double coat (presumably due to him being a cross and not a full Spitz / Pomeranian). You can see him shivering bless him! So I've bought him an Equafleece and I might buy another layer to put on top of it (Pets At Home do a pretty cheap raincoat) for really bad weather. 

Of course; it doesn't hurt that he looks really cute in it!  

He hasn't used it yet though - I only bought it recently ready for this winter.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Bought my very first dog coat ever in 50 years last year when Alfie started shivering when wet and cold. 

Got to look after these oldies


----------



## Hanlou (Oct 29, 2012)

rona said:


> Bought my very first dog coat ever in 50 years last year when Alfie started shivering when wet and cold.
> 
> Got to look after these oldies


Awww bless him! xx


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

Rupert needed a sweater to keep him warm, he shivered terribly and was miserable on walks without it if it was cold. He was really underweight though and once he gained weight was fine without it.

None of my other dogs have worn one and have been perfectly fine without. I think it depends on the dog and the circumstances to be honest. I think Spen would be too hot with one on, last year his ears and paws were toasty warm while out despite it being well below freezing. If he showed signs of being cold then I'd use a coat regardless of breed, age or whatever anyone else thought


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

None of my dogs have coats. Even Tilly the Yorkie, although I am thinking about getting her an Equafleece this year. Most dog coats are so darn ugly but Equafleeces look quite nice.

I have never ever understood seeing double coated dogs decked out in coats. Why?? they have a weather proof coat already!!

Raincoats, again, baffle me. I couldn't be arsed to faff around with putting a raincoat on a dog. I would still have to dry the legs and paws off so it's pointless IMO.


----------



## VickynHolly (Jun 23, 2013)

Holly started to shiver last winter so I will be buying her one. She will wear it when it is pouring down and when it is snowing. She doesn't have that much fur, plus she is a skinny thing.


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

ChavasRegal said:


> You might be able to help me answer my question about coats then, would you say my double coated chow puppy would be ok braving the elements at 12 weeks?


I might be the wrong person to ask lol I have Rottweilers, and I have to say at any age I've not put a coat on them, I personally wouldn't, I have a 7 month old now and he has a very good water proof coat of his own  as I said others may advise different, I'm kind of posing the question to find out if in fact I'm an evil owner by never giving my dogs coats and wrong in thinking their coat is good enough to protect them


----------



## Tillymint (Nov 2, 2010)

Tilly doesn't need a coat & loves going out in the rain but in really heavy rain I prefer to try & keep her a bit dry as she gets so knotty & isn't keen on being brushed so just a showerproof for my benefit rather than hers really!


----------



## Gemmaa (Jul 19, 2009)

I'm scrapping coats for Danny this year and growing his fur out instead.
Freddie has a light fleece because he does seem to feel the cold...but I did have a moment the other day, wondering if they'd be wearing coats if we hadn't bought them and they'd stayed at the stables/farm.

Then I thought of all the times I've said how great it is not having a wet dog to deal with, but then had to find somewhere to dry their dripping wet and muddy coats .


----------



## Fluffaluff (Aug 20, 2013)

My westie is tough as old boots and doesnt care to wear coats, but will if we go on a long walk in the rain, just to stop her getting wet through and uncomfortable.
The Shih tzu wear coats, Dougie not so much now as he is bigger but the same as with Daisy really, only if its really wet and windy. Khalee is currently sitting around 8inches in length and is very small for her age and goes about her day with a jumper on! but mainly for my peace of mind as i dont want her shivering and grumpy when we do go outside.

I live on the North East coast and its quite windy a lot of the nights i walk the dogs so yes Ive had to use coats on the smallest already. My dad calls me soft, my husband calls me obsessed. I think it is fine though :w00t: Also i have just been looking at a waterproof all in 1 for the Tzu's mainly for winter when there is snow on the ground. Poor Dougie last year had snow balls all over, he hadnt had his first 'real' groom and was quite shaggy, as you can imagine it was a bit of a task attempting to keep him warm whilst removing them without causing stress or injury


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

Mine have rain coats for the nights that I get in late-ish from work and then have to take them out for a lead walk. Jack is long haired and double coated - if we're caught in a down pour, it takes 3 hours to dry him. Pen feels the cold easily when wet, her double coat isn't brilliant. 

And I couldn't have two in coats and one not - you get the busy bodies then asking "Oh but this poor love hasn't got a coat". But mainly for the lead walks they have a coat on when it's pouring with rain and by the time I get back, it's bed time. 

The dogs sleep upstairs with me, so they need to be dry. I don't mind towel drying their legs when they come in but it takes forever to dry them off. 

For wet walks during the day - they suffer!  They can then come in, lay in their beds by the radiator and dry off whilst I snuggle under my quilt in the living room with a hot chocolate.. I cannot do this at night cos Jack would eat my kitchen. 

It is all for my benefit, not theirs. Their coats are rain proof though, I specifically wanted ones that didn't have a lining as such.


----------



## tinaK (Jun 12, 2010)

Yes Clover does need a coat. She's got a thin coat, and physically shakes if cold.

Daisy on the other hand, runs round a lot more, and doesn't seem bothered by the cold


----------



## springfieldbean (Sep 13, 2010)

Sherlock has very thin, fine fur, with a lot of his skin showing through under his arms and on his belly, and he shivers a lot when he's wet/cold, so I do think he does need some added protection. Once he's off lead and running round he's fine, but while he's on lead or if there's any waiting around I do worry about him. He's also very thin, with absolutely no fat to insulate him!

He only wears his coat when it's snowing or extremely cold and wet. When we went camping in the snow at Easter (what fun) he had a little jumper I knitted for him on under his waterproof coat, but that was really extreme so he probably won't need to wear the jumper again.

Before I had Sherlock I thought that dogs never needed coats and that owners who "dressed their dogs up" were a bit odd, but obviously I think differently now!


----------



## Jazmine (Feb 1, 2009)

Double coated or not, some dogs do feel the cold.

Mira has a lovely thick coat, but unless she is running around, she gets shivery in winter. I'm not going to make her feel cold just because her double coat *should* be sufficient.

I also prefer to put a light waterproof on them if it's chucking it down and I'm taking them out before work. I don't have time to properly dry them out in the mornings, and prefer to not leave them in the house soaking wet. Yes they still get wet legs and paws, but that takes much less time to dry off than having to dry off their big thick coats too!


----------



## Owner of a mad terrier (Aug 18, 2013)

I only put Bella's coat on when it snows or if it's like below -5 degrees celcius. Other than that she has got a thick, rough border terrier coat which keeps her warm and dry.


----------



## loukodi (Oct 27, 2010)

I think if I put mine in coats I would end up cooking them.
They race around like loons in the snow and lay in it to cool down.



When its occasionally bath time I have a hard time getting any water to kodi's skin his coat is so well insulated.


----------



## WeedySeaDragon (Oct 7, 2012)

The whippets absolutely need coats, they have very little body fat and very fine coats so really feel the cold. In the depths of winter they need multiple layers to keep them comfortable. 

Lyssa on the other hand doesn't apparently feel the cold at all. In Canada the temperature regularly got down to -20C in winter and she wasn't remotely bothered.


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Chester needs a coat . He is single coated and skinny , sometimes in the house he keeps his fleece on as he really feels the cold .. Let him out for a quick wee and the shivering starts .


----------



## winter (Dec 16, 2012)

I thought that none of my long haired german shepherds ever needed a coat but my third gsd had super long fur but got hyperthermia in a really cold winter one year but he did have a lot of health problems.
But I think it depends also on the dog my currant gsd has a coat as he feels the cold a lot and he loves his coat it hasn't got a lining but is wind proof and he just wears it in heavy rain or when a north wind is blowing across the fields.


----------



## bearcub (Jul 19, 2011)

I think as long as the coat is being used for purely practical purposes then there isn't an issue. Common sense should prevail though; I doubt there would be any reason to put a Malamute in a coat for example. 

Neither of mine need a coat for off lead walks, regardless of the temperature outside, they're both panting after 10 minutes even in the snow. However on lead walks Freya my Collie needs an extra layer when it's very cold and wet as she shivers if she isn't able to run around to keep warm. In the car on the way home from wet walks I find an equafleece will have dried her off by the time we're home too. No different to wrapping her in a towel really. 

I got Florence, my Lab, an equafleece just on a whim at crufts when I was buying Freya's  she only wears it on chilly evenings and again, after very wet walks.


----------



## LynnM (Feb 21, 2012)

My two have fleece lined waterproof coats for when it's wet and cold and jumpers for if it's just cold. They haven't needed them yet so far this year but when it gets really cold they do shiver.

When it's really cold I leave the heating on for a couple of hours for them when I go to work. I can't bear the thought of them being cold and shivering.


----------



## lilythepink (Jul 24, 2013)

we have never had a dog yet that was too cold in winter, even the mini dakkie but we got a saluki x greyhound pup earlier this year who is very short coated. Plenty people have commented she is likely to feel the cold so we will have to see.


----------



## L/C (Aug 9, 2010)

Mine have rain coats, fleecy coats and jumpers - they're greyhounds so they feel the cold very easily. I keep both of them lean so they have no body fat for protection and no coat really either.

None of their coats stop them from doing anything but it makes them happier and more comfortable when we're out.


----------



## catseyes (Sep 10, 2010)

Zelda has a winter / rain coat which i will only use if it is either really chucking it with rain and its very cold.. or in the snow, otherwise she doesnt need it. Although she looks very fluffy her fur is very thin and has been known to shiver in the cold weather. I havent need to use it this since the snow we had earlier this year/end of last year.. she looked something like this..


----------



## DawnsPAW (Oct 20, 2012)

I got Alfie a coat when he was a puppy as he got cold quickly and started shivering when he got wet. He copes with the cold much better now he is older and has thicker fur but he still needs a coat on the coldest days. Other dogs I have had (labrador/golden retriever) have been fine without.


----------



## sharloid (Apr 15, 2012)

I would've thought that most dogs kept warm enough just walking or running around.

Ours don't need coats.


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

I do def think it depends on the breed and can see why thin haired breeds need them

However, I also see far too many breeds that were bred to work outside wearing them when there's absolutely no need

Maisie would absolutely COOK in one  and I really think dogs like her really only need them if they're living in extreme climates & not being able to generate heat by running off lead OR they're really old and can't OR are ill / recovering from illness or injury


----------



## Jobeth (May 23, 2010)

My yorkie has raincoats, jumpers and bodywarmers. She shivers when she is wet even though she likes to run. The one time I went out and it rained she was drenched. She shivered for ages even though I wrapped her in a blanket. She doesn't like the cold much either.

My poodle/Lhasa has a raincoat if it is bad as it takes so long to get him dry. He doesn't mind getting wet, but dislikes the fuss of getting dried so works out easier. He also has a ski coat for when it snows as he gets dreadful snow balls and then just needs baby oil for his paws.


----------



## Megan_M (Jul 13, 2010)

Rose needs one as she gets really cold, so has a fleece/tartan coat for when its not raining and a waterproof one that fits over it when it is raining.

Kodi needs a waterproof one as he gets eczema and being wet sets if off if not dried properly so the coat helps us/him by covering one of the areas he usually gets it in...any rain he has it on even just to go out into the garden.

Z & Quinn get waterproof ones on if its raining more than just a drizzle as its easier to just have to dry their heads and feet and stops them shaking when we get in the house and soaking everything, especially Z 

So the older two need them, the younger two its just helpful for us, I think it just depends on the individual dog(rather than breed) and at times its easier/practical for us(humans) to help keep most of the dog dry.

Of course it also depends on if the dog likes wearing one or not, all ours don't mind as I made sure to introduce/put a coat and t-shirt on as puppies just incase they did need one when older or had an injury that needed covered to stop them licking/chewing it


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

sharloid said:


> I would've thought that most dogs kept warm enough just walking or running around.
> 
> Ours don't need coats.


What you mean your Huskies dont need coats in cold weather??
shocker there!!


I not only put coats (and jumpers) on Heidi but I usually limit her to half hour walks in snowy/icy weather. Any longer and she just seizes up, I think she doesnt have enough body mass to properly heat up her blood after it has traveled down to her spindly little legs!LOL 
She pretty much spends all winter either in the heated dog bed or under the duvet!


----------



## BessieDog (May 16, 2012)

Irish Setters don't have a double coat, and Bess has a thin coat even for a setter. When she starts shivering I know it's time for her fleece. Normally when it hits around 5 degrees.


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

Ripley has a silly jumper 









She's only little and doesn't have a thick coat at all, so does start to shiver when the weather gets cold. She's fine out on walks zooming around, but when we come in she needs warming up so puts 'her jammies' on lol
Yet to see what the boys are like!

It definitely depends on the breed and the individual dog


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

Its still mild at the moment, don't understand why people need to put coats on now. My oldie had a coat on when it snowed but that was it. In fact its been so warm my heating hasn't been on in the evening - the boiler has just been coming on in the morning and then the house stays warm by itself throughout the day.


----------



## boxermadsam (Nov 30, 2011)

I've always been of the opinion that nature tends to provide all the coat they need but I do realise that some older or ill dogs need some extra help.

I did buy one for Naz because he was an oldie and people kept making me feel guilty but he only wore it twice - it had elastic straps that fastened around his legs and he hated them, he walked like he had a bucket between his legs LOL and kept stopping so I packed it away.

Ozzy doesn't need one. The rate at which he charges about he usually comes home with steam coming off him as it is, he would melt if he wore a coat too


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

When its below freezing and we have the central heating on inside and we are going on a lead walk then yes il pop a coat or fleece on Millie.

She has a single coat and walks with her tail between her legs when she is cold 

Also if its raining heavy and a before work walk then she has a rain coat on - I don't have time to dry her fully and Millie is low to the ground so gets a soaked tummy.

Last winter I put a fleece when we went out on the snow- Millie spent 3 hours running and jumping in snowdrifts.

Got home and she was bone dry under her fleece 

Sinking feeling! - YouTube

Of course Millie wouldn't keel over if she didn't wear one but its beneficial for me as well as keeping her warmer and happier on walks


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

I have 2 very short single coated dogs which doesn't do a lot to keep them warm, but i only have a little hoody for them which i put on in the snow, they don't have a coat for rain


----------



## Wildmoor (Oct 31, 2011)

both my breeds GSD & Chodsky pes have double coats so no I dont use one, the CPs will happily curl up in the snow and go to sleep weather doesnt bother them, a coat would be useless any bit of water, river, stream, lake they are in - in fact in winter the house is too warm for them I try not to have the heating on otherwise they are panting


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

Jake has a wardrobe to rival mine - he's got several different Equafleeces, a thick thermal coat, a lightweight jacket, a waterproof etc. He also has a few fleeces that he will wear indoors when it's very cold. As a rule of thumb, if I need a jumper/coat, then so does he. He's a very lean and thinly coated Greyhound, and is 10 years old.

Alfie has an Equafleece tankie that he wears when it's very cold and I have clipped his hair short, and a thick thermal coat that he'll wear in heavy snow, either with or without his Equafleece underneath. Coats for him are a recent thing - he's 11 now and starting to suffer a bit with stiffness in the cold.

Blue - Neo x, almost 8. Has a mid-weight coat that he wears in extremely cold or snowy weather to protect his hips since he has HD.

The other two - being a Newfoundland and a Bernese - come perfectly well equipped! Although it was a little bit amusing seeing Oz the Newfie shiver like something possessed during his first snowfall last year - he lived in Egypt for the first three years of his life!


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

sharloid said:


> I would've thought that most dogs kept warm enough just walking or running around.
> 
> Ours don't need coats.


Chester sometimes needs his on in the house , never mind outside and sometimes he wears them for bed


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Wiz201 said:


> Its still mild at the moment, don't understand why people need to put coats on now. My oldie had a coat on when it snowed but that was it. In fact its been so warm my heating hasn't been on in the evening - the boiler has just been coming on in the morning and then the house stays warm by itself throughout the day.


It maybe mild where you live. You wanna be up North outside at five in the morning going for a walk


----------



## Fluffster (Aug 26, 2013)

I think the OH would draw the line at me buying Daisy clothing, I did mention it and got the most withering of looks! 

She shivers a bit when she gets wet (which is every walk atm  ) but I just make her run around a bit more to warm up. Then when we get home, her bed is in front of the radiator so she gets nice and toasty quickly.

I on the other hand need layers and layers, living right in the north of Scotland!


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

I would have thought the answer to the original question is some dogs do and some dogs don't. A Husky is not going to feel the cold in the same way that a Whippet is!

I'm not a fan of coats for fashion and do see a fair few dogs wearing coats when it's really not necessary.

However I also see dogs shivering and miserable in the cold and wet who would be far happier in a coat.

Most pet dogs live in houses with heating and comfortable beds so they are not going to have the same natural coat as a dog that lives outside 24/7, so it's obvious that they are going to feel the cold more when they go out in it.

The Pickles have lightweight rain coats that they wear when it is chucking it down.










Branston doesn't seem to feel the cold too badly as he has quite a thick natural coat but Lily has a very fine coat and shivers a lot in cold wet weather so she also has a warm coat (courtesy of Metaldog) for very cold days.










She also has a snuggly sheepskin (courtesy of Sixtar) that she wears when we get home from a wet walk. She loves it and will curl in a tight ball and shiver without it!


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

Some people seem rather judgemental about dogs in coats. If my dog were shivering and cold I'd put a coat on it whether it was a Malamute or a Whippet. I don't care what they're bred for, what sort of coat they should have, if they feel the cold and need a bit of help to stay warm then mine will get it.

And my OH would be told to shove his opinion on the matter of dogs in coats if it came to Spen needing one for practical reasons lol.


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

paddyjulie said:


> It maybe mild where you live. You wanna be up North outside at five in the morning going for a walk


Its def too early for me to be having this discussion as well. Its still t shirt weather here and I have the back door open til late at night, NM heating!


----------



## Fluffster (Aug 26, 2013)

Haha, I was being light-hearted with the OH comment, if I want to get something for Daisy, nothing stops me! As evidenced by the huge box of toys and treats that's currently taking up our utility room  

I do think though that a fit, healthy and active cocker spaniel doesn't really need a coat, except for extreme weather conditions, but that's just my own preference.


----------



## BeauNoir (Sep 16, 2012)

As mine are a whippet and a greyhound, the coats are completely necessary in cold weather. Quinn wears his pretty much 24/7 now, even in the house as he is a greyhound and about 5-6 kilos underweight 

Obviously if they get wet, this only ends up making them colder if you can't dry them off straight away so on a day that it may rain, it is easier to stick a coat on them just in case. Hypothermia could set in in a matter of minutes with an underweight dog like Quinn who got wet and cold.

I was a bit miffed when I saw a maltese type (not clipped right down or anything) in a coat in July. It said 'security'


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

Fluffster said:


> I do think though that a fit, healthy and active cocker spaniel doesn't really need a coat, except for extreme weather conditions, but that's just my own preference.


But surely it's the dog who dictates whether or not it needs a coat to keep warm, not our own preferences?


----------



## eiretzu (Apr 20, 2013)

Meezey said:


> Just a question I'm curious about for those who buy their dogs winter coats is there a reason why? Do your dogs coats not repel the rain etc and keep them warm. I've never thought about buying my dog a coat as all dogs I've had are double coated anyway so or pretty water and wind proof  Are you dogs not double coated?


My Shih Tzu is a double coated breed so that will protect him somewhat from the cold. I have bought him a light rain coat for the very wet days this is purely to keep him mainly dry as I would have to be drying him with the hair-dryer after every wet walk and don't think this his fair on him. His coat does not repel the rain he comes home soaked through and then gets cold also.


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

Sarah1983 said:


> But surely it's the dog who dictates whether or not it needs a coat to keep warm, not our own preferences?


I agree. Mine are working sheepdogs but they don't live outside and therefore develop a much thicker coat in the winter. They live in a centrally heated house. When they get to the age when they are less active, usually around 12 - 15 yrs old, I put a warm waterproof coat on them.


----------



## Fluffster (Aug 26, 2013)

Sarah1983 said:


> But surely it's the dog who dictates whether or not it needs a coat to keep warm, not our own preferences?


That's true, and if I thought she actually needed one then she'd have one. But she's an extremely active cocker spaniel from working strain, if she was a thin-coated breed or old or had other health problems then sure, but at the moment I see no need for her to have a coat, certainly not with how mild it is at the moment! If we have a harsh winter then perhaps, but she comes with a very woolly coat already!


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

Buster has a coat, it's a two in one type thing, fleece underneath and waterproof on top that can seperate so it's two seperate coats, he hates the cold and rain and just shakes, getting him a coat has certainly helped getting him to walk in the cold


----------



## Leanne77 (Oct 18, 2011)

I dont think I have seen my lot ever shiver, certainly not when they are out on a walk anyway, they do enough exercise to keep them warm. One of my dogs only has a short, single coat and a lean frame so I imagine he would get cold if he was stood around in winter but he is always on the move, and even in thick snow, with icicles hanging off his beard etc, he still doesnt shiver.

I will admit they all have coats, but thats purely for if they are on a lead walk, not doing any running around and it's either chucking it down or freezing cold.


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2013)

Kenzie wears coats. It doesn't get below freezing here but she has a thin coat and I keep her in a fairly short clip. We don't have central heating and at night she won't settle if its below about 8 degrees unless she has a fleece on. On walks she tends to stop and sniff lots, and walk rather than run, so she wears a coat on early morning and late evening walks. She HATES the rain and while she's still not happy walking in the rain with a coat on, at least I can get her out in it. 

All coats are 100% functional, although some of the fleece pjs I made for her are in silly patterned fleece


----------



## metaldog (Nov 11, 2009)

Pippi and Shannow are both short single coated and they love to wear coats, jumpers and tshirts to keep warm. They wear them inside and outside. If I need a jumper on then probably so do they.

Bizkit has longer fur and hates wearing a coat so he doesn't.

Basically I let the dog decide, although if I had a samoyd I'd not bother getting it a coat


----------



## Julesky (Feb 10, 2012)

Meezey said:


> Just a question I'm curious about for those who buy their dogs winter coats is there a reason why? Do your dogs coats not repel the rain etc and keep them warm. I've never thought about buying my dog a coat as all dogs I've had are double coated anyway so or pretty water and wind proof  Are you dogs not double coated?


Single coated dog owner here- often wondered if i should get him one, specially since we've seen some cold winters up here.

Never have, he's a slim, well muscled boy- has never shown shivering etc, even in blizzard on short lead walk.

He's a heat seeking device all summer and winter in the house but doesn't seem to be bothered outside (except for the rain sometimes- wasn't a fan at first!)

He doesn't need one at all, but if this changes and he is clearly having issues thermoregulating, course i'll get him one!


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Meezey said:


> Just a question I'm curious about for those who buy their dogs winter coats is there a reason why? Do your dogs coats not repel the rain etc and keep them warm. I've never thought about buying my dog a coat as all dogs I've had are double coated anyway so or pretty water and wind proof  Are you dogs not double coated?


Mine have a very short single coat and little to no hair at all inside their back legs and on their lower abdomens. They are fine offlead in all but the vilest weather as they can zoom about to keep warm, but onlead will shiver like mad when it's cold - especially cold and wet. They have fleeces and coats - if they didn't shiver then I wouldn't put them on.

This is Rudi the other day when we came from a sheltered part of the forest back out into the gales and rain again - and it was quite a mild day. I just kept walking and he zoomed to get warm, but the "shock factor" for both dogs has a similar effect.



A man in the park last winter when it was around -2 had a go at me for having Kilo in a fleece saying how unnecessary it was and then again in the summer when it was pretty warm for bringing a dog out in the heat. It totally escaped him that he had an *Alaskan* Malamute and I had a *Rhodesian* Ridgeback and that they are very different dogs indeed :w00t:.


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

Meezey said:


> Just a question I'm curious about for those who buy their dogs winter coats is there a reason why? Do your dogs coats not repel the rain etc and keep them warm. I've never thought about buying my dog a coat as all dogs I've had are double coated anyway so or pretty water and wind proof  Are you dogs not double coated?


I would say no, dogs under normal circumstances don't need coats unless we experience extreme temperatures, which isn't the norm.

There are however exceptions, my dog is an ill-bred Staffie and he had a severe skin condition as a pup, which may have led to him having a sugar dusting of fur, (some breeds don't have a double coat. Staffies don't). Duke's fur is very thin and sparse, so I use dog coats to help to protect him.

My Aunt however had a GSD he had a lovely thick coat, she had him wear a dog coat to help to keep him dry, it made drying him and grooming him much easier after a walk in the rain.


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

Overall I don't think most dogs need coats. Some put coats on their dogs so they don't take as long to dry etc - that's for our convenience. 

Charlie has a coat for frosty weather - because if he gets wet in those temperatures then he'll shake from the cold and it'll take him a long time to warm up once inside. 

Whether he needs the coats - maybe not. But I'd rather be safe and keep him a bit warmer and a bit dryer.


----------



## hazel pritchard (Jun 28, 2009)

Both my dogs have "winter coats" as neither of them has much undercoat so feel the cold, they have matching coats,lol lol they were given to me by a family member


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

hazel pritchard said:


> Both my dogs have "winter coats" as neither of them has much undercoat so feel the cold, they have matching coats,lol lol they were given to me by a family member


Chester has that one in that colour


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Really depends on the dog.

Jack is a grey x saluki with very thin coat and almost no body fat. He does feel the cold/wind, especially when he is wet.

However, I only put one on when it is truly needed as having a dog overheat whilst exercising is just as uncomfortable too. Often, during the winter he will walk/exercise without, but if we then stop and sit outside for a while I will slip a coat on otherwise he would get cold and shiver. I have a thin, a thick and a waterproof version.

Did see a greyhound wearing a fleece coat the other day and it was extremely mild, and it did seem unnecessary, however - maybe it was ill or something?

Don't like to see really active, well covered/hairy dogs charging about in heavy coats or nylon "growbags". Then I suspect it's more about keeping them clean and saving their owners time.


----------



## lozzibear (Feb 5, 2010)

I have coats for mine. 

Jake doesn't so much need his for the rain, but because he feels the cold in winter. I haven't usually bothered too much because he runs around and keeps himself warm so it doesn't bother him then. However, he is now stuck on the lead because of his TPLO surgery so I knew he would need a jacket. He has been getting increased off lead time but now his right leg is giving him trouble so he is back to being kept on lead... and that will be how it is for the foreseeable future, he will need the operation at some point so will be back to a baldy leg and walking slowly. So, it will be far too cold for him in the depths of winter in that situation so a jacket will be a must. 

Arrow has a coat for the rain... no, he doesn't need it. I, personally, wouldn't bother with the coat but my mum goes spare when he comes home wet and sprays all over the house. Towel drying doesn't do much, he still sprays water everywhere. So, for a quiet life for both me and Arrow, he gets his rain jacket on. He doesn't bother in the slightest about wearing the jacket, and it is just a light one so he doesn't get warm... When I have my own place, I doubt I will bother with the jacket.


----------



## hazel pritchard (Jun 28, 2009)

My dogs coats are Outhwaites coats they are great ,they are waterproof and breathable, which means my Lurcher can have "zoomies" with his coat on and he does not overheat with it on,


----------



## cravensmum (Jun 28, 2010)

None of mine have ever worn coats,one short haired single coated,another slightly longer haired single coated and Bodhi long haired not sure whether she's single or double coated.

I did buy a raincoat for my last dog a rough haired Lurcher,but I only used it about twice.

Because of the hours I have worked I have never really had to do very early morning walks so the dogs have never been cold enough to wear coats.

I am thinking of getting a fleece for Flint for after his walks as depending where I have been I sometimes go to the supermarket afterwards.

I must admit I don't like to see dogs in coats as to me it just doesn't look right,but I can see that some dogs might need them.

But if mine ever needed to wear coats on a walk then they would get them,I just hope they never need them.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

When they have this much hair









Yes


----------



## Beth17 (Jun 5, 2012)

I'm another who thinks it depends on the individual. 

Mine are both short and single coated but Oscar has never shown the need for a coat and will refuse to move if one is put on him. 

Sam however is much skinnier and can't always get off lead to have a good run around, as such I will be getting him an equafleece or similar for this winter. I see no issue in making sure he is comfortable and warm.


----------



## Beau-a-saurus (Jan 26, 2011)

Interesting question, I am a firm beliver that if the dog need or benefits then it is worth it. Beau is single coated and although he looks fluffy it is very thin and Bedlington dont produce oil so are also not waterproof. He only wears a coat or equafleece on the coldest wettest days however he wears a fleece or jumper overnight in the house from Sept to about May this is determined by him, you can tell when he is cold as he gets grumpy, withdrawn, won't play, eat or settle. 

The first year I had him at the vets for tests, nothing came up but I cut down a human fleece and put it on him as he 'wasnt well' he perked up in 20 minutes after being withdrawn for a week. Now I know the signs and when he seems cold a jumper goes on.

I will say our house is old and cold averages 14 degrees in winter and can be half that over night. In those months we all have fleece pjs on! 

Edit to add- he actually shoves his head through the jumper and tries to step into it, he will also bring me his jumper if I havent put it on early enough in the evening for his liking


----------



## lozzibear (Feb 5, 2010)

ChavasRegal said:


> You might be able to help me answer my question about coats then, would you say my double coated chow puppy would be ok braving the elements at 12 weeks?


I have a Border Collie, a double coated breed, and when he was a wee pup I didn't put a coat or anything on him... I took him to a fun dog show when it was raining, and this woman came storming over, shouting at me for not having him in a coat! He would have been around 14 weeks then... I was fuming. He was perfectly fine without a coat, and he didn't have one on at all when he was younger.


----------



## 5headh (Oct 17, 2011)

Alfred has a coat from about September time when he is on my motorbike, as he has the wind chill, which I put a 'jumper' underneath when ts super cold!

He also wears either his coat or jumper for onlead walks, off lead walks are usually when we go out on the bike so I have his coat with me if needed.

Woody has a coat for when its snowed or raining.


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2013)

Yup, my lurch doesn't have much body fat and its also for MY convenience of not having a smelly dog to dry off. (I know the SHAAAAMMME at my selfishness :lol: :lol I think its down to the dog and the owners preference.


----------



## Jazmine (Feb 1, 2009)

Sarah1983 said:


> Some people seem rather judgemental about dogs in coats. If my dog were shivering and cold I'd put a coat on it whether it was a Malamute or a Whippet. I don't care what they're bred for, what sort of coat they should have, if they feel the cold and need a bit of help to stay warm then mine will get it.
> 
> And my OH would be told to shove his opinion on the matter of dogs in coats if it came to Spen needing one for practical reasons lol.


This exactly. I never expected to have a BC that needed a coat, but Mira is very small, built like a whippet, with not an ounce of fat under her big coat. Once she is motoring around, she is fine but if she is going to be standing around in freezing winter weather, she is happier in a coat.

Maybe if she'd been brought up living in a barn on a farm she wouldn't feel it as much but as she's used to living in a centrally heated house and sleeping on a duvet she's become accustomed to her creature comforts!


----------



## ballybee (Aug 25, 2010)

Dan needs a coat as he really suffers in the wet and cold, when he's stripped he can't keep warm, and when he's hairy he can't dry off, it's a nightmare!!! So he has a coat for really wet/cold days 

Tummel is double coated and has never needed a coat, tried getting him to wear a lightweight one for really wet walks but he hated it


----------



## Elles (Aug 15, 2011)

Not for warmth or to keep her dry, but in the darker evenings, I wanted Elles to wear a hi-viz coat. 

Daughter and hubby bought a mesh jacket for her today. When I got home, they told me that they'd bought her one, but that she didn't like it, went frantic and wouldn't keep it on.

So, I've just spent half an hour. Sit, down, head in jacket, cheesies. Paw, weave, head in jacket, cheesies, down, stand, sit, paw in jacket. etc. I hid cheesies in the jacket for her to find and eventually she was happily putting her head and one paw into the jacket and I was maneuvering the final paw through. The jacket has elastic straps at the front and around her chest.

Now quite happy with her new jacket, I showed hubby and daughter and then took it off... For them to point out the velcro fastenings. 

Ah well, at least I know my dog will wriggle into a coat if there is one that doesn't undo. :lol:


----------



## myshkin (Mar 23, 2010)

One size doesn't fit all. It depends on the dog, age, where you live, what kind of walks you do, much more, I'm sure.
Gruff (BC) doesn't need or want a coat, and I can't imagine him ever needing one. He doesn't ever appear to register the weather!
Shorty on the other hand, loved to be out in all weather, but felt the cold and damp. We are fortunate enough to be able to hike in the mountains of Snowdonia whenever we want. Even on a summer day, it can be cold and wet at the top, and he was shivering and miserable until we got him his sporty little waterproof. Old and short-haired, he needed it, and besides, his practical coat had the nice side effect of getting him lots of attention from the laydees. 

I would never say I would or wouldn't use something like a coat - it's entirely down to individual circumstances.


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

My dogs used to sleep in either unheated kennels or the unheated utility room and we did not have central heating. They did not have coats.
I bought my first dog coat when my standard poodle was ill with bone cancer and later used it on my other standard poodle when she got elderly and had hip problems.

I have coats for the miniature poodles because they sleep in the house so are not so acclimatised to cold and they do shiver when they are hanging around in the horse yard. It has the added advantage of keeping them cleaner and less smelly (horse smell, not dog smell).

I have always rugged my horses but the last couple of years stopped rugging a couple of retired ones and they have grown lovely coats and kept in better condition so I decided that horse rugs are more for the owner than the horse - and I think, with rare exceptions, the same is true of dog coats. After all dog coats are a fairly recent invention and dogs used to cope perfectly well without them.


----------



## Howl (Apr 10, 2012)

D loves being warm. Sticks her nose under the duvet and if we are out camping or similar shivers if it gets cold. She has a double coat but it is thin, she is a slim dog and she did need a coat when she was a pup. It was mainly for when we stopped at a pub outside. 
My basset girl, is fine most of the time but when she is tired and cold shivers a lot so I will be looking into a coat for her. She is also not good in the summer when its hot though. 
E will never need a coat her fur is thick and wooley.


----------



## shadowmare (Jul 7, 2013)

I never liked the idea of dogs wearing coats, but am thinking of possibly getting a waterproof coat for Axel when he reaches his adult size. I am not bothered about him getting wet as he loves being dried, however knowing how the winter is up here I can't bear the thought of drying him 3 times a day and making sure his fur is completely dry every time. I don't want him to be damp 24/7 and going out in the cold when he's still damp. So am planning on getting a coat for the longer (1-2hour) walks when it rains all day.


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

Gelert has a padded waterproof that he's worn only a handful of times in his life but I like having the option. He has a short, quite thin coat and is very lean so if it's freezing and/or bucketing down he does appreciate it. 

Gracie doesn't feel the cold but I do have a lightweight waterproof that belonged to our late GSD x on standby just in case (Gelert's coat is also a hand-me-down  ). I'd only really consider it to keep the rain off as she has an excellent coat of her own. I find it odd at times to see breeds that are well adapted to cold weather all wrapped up but tend to assume they're old or poorly.


----------



## BessieDog (May 16, 2012)

Blitz said:


> My dogs used to sleep in either unheated kennels or the unheated utility room and we did not have central heating. They did not have coats.
> I bought my first dog coat when my standard poodle was ill with bone cancer and later used it on my other standard poodle when she got elderly and had hip problems.
> 
> I have coats for the miniature poodles because they sleep in the house so are not so acclimatised to cold and they do shiver when they are hanging around in the horse yard. It has the added advantage of keeping them cleaner and less smelly (horse smell, not dog smell).
> ...


Horse rugs are to minimise the time spent getting the blasted mud off and to maximise the time riding!


----------



## myshkin (Mar 23, 2010)

Blitz said:


> After all dog coats are a fairly recent invention and dogs used to cope perfectly well without them.


I know what you mean, but we used to do "perfectly well" without a lot of things...like laws against child labour, modern medicine and the protection it brings from diseases that used to kill large numbers of the young of all species, including human, votes for women.....I'm not up for going backwards! 
Coping is not the same as comfortable. I want my dogs to be comfortable, the same as I am.


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Bruce does because he has fine fur and gets cold or soaked to the skin but I don't think the Mals do at all. I have costs for them though purely because they soak the house with all that fur if its wet and it sticks all up the walls. Its a lazy option and it probably looks mad but I'm a bit OCD and would rather the house was reasonably clean after a winters walk. Bad enough I have to dry off, can't be doing with them too, lol.


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

I think it depends on the breed, age and health of your dog. I had a llasha cross and when he got sick he had to wear a coat in the winter and a shirt in the summer to protect him from the sun...


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

I wouldn't need one for Kes unless she became ill for some reason - she has a bit of a double coat but mainly single coat [double coat strip down her spine with the sides single]

I do wonder how dogs lasted this long if they're so cold in the winter they need man made coats - although I certainly understand with breeds used to very hot weather or those who have very low body fat - I remember shivering outside when it was cold as a child and it never really did me any harm - perhaps I'm cruel

I suppose last winter I got a high viz jacket and adapted it for Kes to wear but actually she didn't like it on so we used it sparingly - a nice side effect was people thought she was some kind of dog in training so gave us a wider berth than normal


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Phoolf said:


> I wouldn't need one for Kes unless she became ill for some reason - she has a bit of a double coat but mainly single coat [double coat strip down her spine with the sides single]
> 
> I do wonder how dogs lasted this long if they're so cold in the winter they need man made coats - although I certainly understand with breeds used to very hot weather or those who have very low body fat - I remember shivering outside when it was cold as a child and it never really did me any harm - perhaps I'm cruel
> 
> I suppose last winter I got a high viz jacket and adapted it for Kes to wear but actually she didn't like it on so we used it sparingly - a nice side effect was people thought she was some kind of dog in training so gave us a wider berth than normal


For me leads have a lot to do with it, which is why mine wear coats or fleeces on lead but very, very rarely off. When off lead they can combat the shivering by moving around to keep warm, onlead they have to go at what is for them a slow pace and cannot keep warm enough.

I know that when I am shivering like mad I will move to get myself warm, having to stay still just makes it worse. Makes sense to me anyway even if I haven't explained myself very well!!


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

BessieDog said:


> Horse rugs are to minimise the time spent getting the blasted mud off and to maximise the time riding!


Exactly! My working ones are rugged and very often clipped too.



myshkin said:


> I know what you mean, but we used to do "perfectly well" without a lot of things...like laws against child labour, modern medicine and the protection it brings from diseases that used to kill large numbers of the young of all species, including human, votes for women.....I'm not up for going backwards!
> Coping is not the same as comfortable. I want my dogs to be comfortable, the same as I am.


I think my dogs have always been very comfortable, I did not mean they just coped. I hardly think you can compare dogs that are made to be outside wearing or not wearing coats with child labour and modern medicine. People have always worn clothes, though the poor were often under dressed, but no one put coats on dogs.



Dogless said:


> I know that when I am shivering like mad I will move to get myself warm, having to stay still just makes it worse. Makes sense to me anyway even if I haven't explained myself very well!!


That is why my two wear coats in the winter when they are hanging around in the horse yard for hours. I would not put them on for a normal walk though unless they had just been clipped.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Blitz said:


> That is why my two wear coats in the winter when they are hanging around in the horse yard for hours. I would not put them on for a normal walk though unless they had just been clipped.


Yes, that makes sense. Mine have them on when still and hanging about outside or lead walks where they can't trot about and keep warm. Offlead very rarely but if they are really shivering and we are just doing some training or they're sniffing around in the field I will put one on.


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe (Jul 12, 2013)

I could do with a waterproof one for Taz , if we take him out in the rain it takes us hours to get him dry and once he's back on the lead he'll start to shiver and cry.


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

With having very fine coated dogs yes they do need coats in the winter. They don't however wear them if they are on long lines or flexi leads and running round they do wear them if they are walking on short leads or if they are hanging round at shows.

It also depends on the dog Buck always wears his coat once it gets a little chilly bit Willow only wears his if it is very cold or very wet. If it is just cold he may have a thin fleece coat on but Buck would have to have his thick coat on.


----------



## Goldstar (Nov 12, 2011)

I was planning on getting Lucky a coat this winter but I will wait until it gets colder to find out if she actually needs one.
Her coat is very thick but during past winters I have noticed her shivering occasionally. If it gets really cold and she does feel it then she will get a coat. A nice red waterproof, lined one


----------



## LolaBoo (May 31, 2011)

Lola wears a coat she looks fluffy but her fur is quite thin
Apple i dont think she does as shes double coated i was thinking about a rain coat for her but i dont suppose she really needs it


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

I forgot to add onto my previous post my chihuahuas have waterproof all in one suits for when the weather is really wet or for in the snow not because they feel the cold but to keep them dry and clean or they would end up having baths every day just to keep their coats nice. They got soaked the other day when we got caught out in a down pour we weren't far from home the girls weren't too bad but Teddy and Monkey now feel awfull and both are getting a bath today.


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Freyja said:


> They got soaked the other day when we got caught out in a down pour we weren't far from home the girls weren't too bad but Teddy and Monkey now feel awfull and both are getting a bath today.


weirdly I always think my lot feel better after a rain bath!


----------



## Thorne (May 11, 2009)

2Hounds said:


> When my dogs came from kennel living they had a much thicker coat, which has never grown back since living indoors so I suppose some dogs adjust to heated homes & will feel cold outdoors especially if not running about to self heat.


I noticed the same with Breeze, she had an incredibly thick, fluffy coat when we rehomed her from a kennel environment and her coat is now quite thin by comparison. She wears a tshirt on winter walks and when she's in the kennel, and has an Equafleece tankie for really cold days. She is double coated but definitely feels the cold!

Scooter's never worn a coat but now that he's an oldie and especially with his heart problem we'll be getting him a fleece for really cold days.


----------



## ClaireandDaisy (Jul 4, 2010)

I only put the fires on for a short while in the evenings, and my back door is usually open so my dogs all have full coats (I wear lots of fleeces!). 
However, the old, sick or arthritic have coats to help them when it`s wet and cold. No point letting a dog suffer,


----------



## LittleSherlock (Jan 30, 2013)

Sherlock is a miniature schnauzer so is 'double coated'. He's hand-stripped too so his coat is in very good condition. 

He definitely feels the cold. He was shivering on the bed last night and it wasn't even that cold, and right now he's curled up beside me and his ears are colder than normal. He also shivers awful when he gets wet.

At the moment he just has a light rain coat that gets put on when its raining heavily outside - yesterday was actually the first time I've used it in about 4 months.

But I am going to get him a more substantial coat for the winter because he really doesn't like the cold and he's less likely to even run around to warm up - he just comes and sits looking at me wanting to go home if we are out and he gets wet and/or cold.

Plus we are going home for Christmas this year and its noticeably colder there during the winter than here so it'll be something he's never experienced and I think a coat will really help him.

I don't care what people say or think. I much prefer a warm happy dog that can enjoy his walks or sleep comfortably over a sad dog giving me sad eyes while he sits at my feet shivering


----------



## MariaB (Aug 28, 2013)

LittleSherlock said:


> I don't care what people say or think. I much prefer a warm happy dog that can enjoy his walks or sleep comfortably over a sad dog giving me sad eyes while he sits at my feet shivering


I agree, I'm all for retaining my dogs body heat during the winter months

I don't think people realize that allowing your dog to get cold and stay cold is detrimental to their health. They lose calories and condition and smaller dogs or short haired dogs such as greyhounds can go into hypothermia very quickly and this can lead to multiple organ dysfunction and death very quickly. Dogs are also very susceptible to frostbite too. Many of the older dogs here in the southern alps have mangy ears and damaged paws from frostbite.

Shepherds, border collies, Akitas, Huskies and the like, were bred to deal with extremely cold temperatures and are more problematic in the summer months with heat stroke and dehydration.

We have bred dogs to suit us. That means dogs that can cope and enjoy central heating, log fires and wooly jumpers when its cold outside. Many of these breeds originated in hot climates where the winter months never drop bellow a balmy breeze. Their coats are thin and they will never become fury bears if we allow them to get cold. Its really not about making our dogs toughen up!.


----------



## shirleystarr (Mar 22, 2009)

Maggie has to wear a coat as because of thyroid problems she has hardly any fur at all and despite being on medication since last December it does not seem to be growing back much at all


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

The Chis def need a coat or jumper when its cold out. A couple of them have worn tees in the house when its REALLY cold and I have the back door ajar to air the place.

The Chis arent double coated. The longs have a thicker coat but feel the cold almost as much as the smooths.


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

Bailey is a sturdy build and has a very thick coat so no I don`t think he needs a coat. I might get him an EquaFleece though. When he was like 3.5 months old he ran through snow in the middle of Jan and he never even seemed cold- I didn`t let him stay out too long though. Feel a bit mean now though!


----------



## Hanlou (Oct 29, 2012)

This thread reminded me - before I got a proper coat for Teddy last year (someone gave us one - there was no point buying one as he was a small puppy and still growing) I made a coat out of an old 'hoodie sleeve! 


SnowyJan2 102 by Hanloulou, on Flickr


SnowyJan2013 097 by Hanloulou, on Flickr

......... and Teddy says "there's nothing wrong wiv' stayin' warm - my daddi kepts me warm wen I was very ickle!".........


SnowyJan2013 135 by Hanloulou, on Flickr


SnowyJan2013 225 by Hanloulou, on Flickr

...."I cans recomend blankies for all the ickle dogs." 

My husband used to put him right inside his coat and zip it up lol to keep him warm! Whereas Whisper loves the snow!


SnowyJan2 132 by Hanloulou, on Flickr

Different dogs, different needs!  xx


----------



## Jem121 (May 6, 2012)

I have 3 short haired jack Russells, and I don't put coats on them even in thr winter when out for a walk they bomb around like idiots chasing each other, in and out of bushes (typical terriers) they get so hot I think they would over heat.
But my dad use to have a boxer who had really short fur and he use to feel the cold terribly so they cut the sleeves off and old wax jacket and use to put that on him, as he use to go to work with my dad everyday on the building site and would get freezing. So all in all I think it depends on the dog and how much they feel the cold.


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

I have greyhounds and a lurcher, and they really do feel the cold. They get excited when their coats come out, so I know they appreciate them


----------



## BeauNoir (Sep 16, 2012)

happysaz133 said:


> I have greyhounds and a lurcher, and they really do feel the cold. They get excited when their coats come out, so I know they appreciate them


I love the happy dance they do when you get their coat out - not even just their walking coat, any coat at all.

They love clothes.


----------

